# Rescued--GA: Fuzzy Puppy at Henry County AC



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

This adorable little ball of fluff is currently at Henry County Animal Control:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15632776

Daizy 
*Golden Retriever [Mix]*

*Large







Baby







Female







Dog







Pet ID: 1/19-201 *

   
 

*More About Daizy*

Puppy in need! First booster vaccines and wormer given. ALL pups are great so we are not going to waste time here writing detailed bios. Puppies are puppies. They need training, housebreaking, manners, unconditional love and support and most importantly a LIFETIME COMMITMENT! Be prepared to adopt a puppy and do not fail the life you choose to be responsible for! (770) 288-PETS. My I.D. # 1/19-201 please refer to this number when inquiring about me.

Lost and stray animals are held at the Henry County Animal Care and Control Shelter for four business days in order to give their owners a chance to reclaim them. After that time period, adoptable animals are held as long as space allows. 


*My Contact Info*



Henry County Animal Control Shelter
McDonough, GA
770-288-PETS (7387)
I will contact the Georgia rescues this morning.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Daizy was rescued by a poster on SGD. She is being treated for a mild case of mange. She has several families clamoring to adopt her once she has recovered.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Daizy*

Daisy is a doll.
Thanks Spartan's Mom for the wonderful update.
I keep getting emails from people about Goldens in Kill Shelters and now because I can only spend 1 hr or so online at a time because of Smooch hurting her leg I don't have time to email the rescues and post them here.
If anyone can help please email me and I'll send the emails to you.

*I know that are TWO GOLDEN RET. MIXES named Shadow and Toby that need rescue at 
Shadow and Toby ....

http://www.athenspets.net/?cat=6*


----------

